# sulcata size breeding



## argus333 (Jan 16, 2014)

what size are sulcatas ready for breeding? roughly? when can female pass eggs safely? 16 inch?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: RE: sulcata size breeding*



argus333 said:


> what size are sulcatas ready for breeding? roughly? when can female pass eggs safely? 16 inch?



They technically can after 14" but it's not common. Mine usually start around 17"+. Keep in mind that is a straight plastron length.


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 17, 2014)

Females usually begin to lay after 16 inches give or take. Males mature roughly 14-16 inches. My male was quite unusual as he fertilized females at 12 inches which is not common at all.


----------



## argus333 (Jan 22, 2014)

great thanks,,,


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2014)

Generally its 14" for males and 17" for females. I've seen females lay at 15" and others not until 19".


----------

